# House Insurance Bargain.



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

I've sorted our home and contents insurance today and thanks to GMTV have got an steal of a deal.

Firstly I went on a couple of comparison sites. and got some quotes. (£185 Barclays renewal to beat)

So that was beaten by a fair whack by a few.

Then I signed up to http://www.topcashback.co.uk/ to see what was what.

AVIVA wasn't the best quote I got, however after the cash back it was the best deal.

AVIVA £117
Cashback £70 Yes £70

Home and contents with accidental cover £47

Thanks GMTV.

Hope this is of use to some.:thumb:


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

good luck with Aviva (ex Norwich Union) I found them to be the most incompetent company I've ever had the displeasure of dealing with!

But wot a bargain!


----------



## specks (Jun 8, 2007)

will give tham a phone asap,im paying a lot more than that and i like the sound of cashback.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Geetarman said:


> good luck with Aviva (ex Norwich Union) I found them to be the most incompetent company I've ever had the displeasure of dealing with!
> 
> But wot a bargain!


aviva took them over and i am with them and no probs :thumb:


----------



## specks (Jun 8, 2007)

well,there quote was less than what im paying at the mo`,how does the cashback bit work though?


----------



## noop (Jan 5, 2007)

All insurance companies are good, until you have to make a claim that is


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

specks said:


> well,there quote was less than what im paying at the mo`,how does the cashback bit work though?


You have to sign up to the topcashback site and then go to AVIVA or what ever company you have chosen from their links.

In a couple of days Your topcashback account should be showing the refund.

I will be doing this for car insurance too when its due.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

noop said:


> All insurance companies are good, until you have to make a claim that is


so true i'm with sheilas wheels and had a fault with the combi boiler came out the next and fixed it.didn't think we would have been covered for it and only pay about £17.00 a month for buildings contents and emergency :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

M4D YN said:


> aviva took them over and i am with them and no probs :thumb:


AVIVA have owned them for years, they only recently changed the name though, probably to get away from their bad reputation.

Like anything though some folk will have no probs at all, I always remember the Top Gear episode when Clarkson tried to get the Bugatti Veryon insured from them and they asked if it was a Rover :lol:, then after 25 mins told him "..no we won't insure that..." PMSL:lol:


----------



## bluevortex (Aug 10, 2007)

I took out a similar deal through Quidco and Lloyds TSb on home insurance. I think it was £75 cashback. just had it paid actually a couple of weeks back :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2009)

im insured with rsa (royal sun alliance i think)
had my shed broke into and about £2.5k stuff nicked and a motocrosser and after 7 weeks still havent had any sort of pament throu and they say this is a normal time scale ...takes the p if u ask me
my friends with barclays and they payed up within 4 days for a similar thing 

id rather have pay more and actually get a proper service


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Serious said:


> I've sorted our home and contents insurance today and thanks to GMTV have got an steal of a deal.
> 
> Firstly I went on a couple of comparison sites. and got some quotes. (£185 Barclays renewal to beat)
> 
> ...


Dont forget to factor in at least three months before you get the cashback. Good cashback on switching fuel providers. I switched to eon dual fuel and got £70 back for that. Even for genereal searches, its worth following the links from cashback.


----------



## Trig (Jun 9, 2008)

I use quidco for cashback, managed to get £70 back from a policy taken out with Coop insurance. That made it the cheapest quote by about £90, because CIS were the cheapest anyway.


----------



## specks (Jun 8, 2007)

i just took out the home and contents insurance with aviva,£18 a month compared to £42 a month with the previous insurer,but how does this website know i did it as i had to phone aviva?


----------



## Trig (Jun 9, 2008)

specks said:


> i just took out the home and contents insurance with aviva,£18 a month compared to £42 a month with the previous insurer,but how does this website know i did it as i had to phone aviva?


It wont at a guess, the poiont with most of the cashback websites is that they use cookies to track your transaction to verify that you qualify for the 'commission'


----------

